# Chagrin chrome?



## Bleeding Minnow

Looking at making a drive up from Columbus this weekend. Have not seen any Chagrin reports. Does that means everybody is too busy catching em?  From what I can tell the water level is decent but maybe a little muddy from the rain earlier this week? I had success last year around this time between Borac's and the Seawall so was thinking of getting in around there.

Any info would help. Thanks.


----------



## mdogs444

The water level is coming back down really fast - it'll be about 100 this weekend, way too low. I stopped out yesterday when it hit about 300, but was still about 3-6" of visibility. We need a really big blowout to 5000+ before that mud starts settling better.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

So if you could only go this weekend or not again for another couple of weeks you would wait?


----------



## fredg53

mrh0llywood said:


> So if you could only go this weekend or not again for another couple of weeks you would wait?


I agree with Mogs it will be low but if If you have the time and gas money why not try cant catch em in Cbus also try the grand and break walls


----------



## mdogs444

If you're going to go this weekend - you may want to check out the Rocky or Vermillion. They had much bigger blowouts, which will mean more fish, and they will be much more favorable conditions over this weekend.


----------



## kapposgd

Rivers on the east side have more fish. If you really want to get into them drive an extra hour and a half and hit pa 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1

i'd hit the grand if I were you, just my opinion, it will have a better flow than the rocky or chagrin. I may very well give the grand a try on sunday myself.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

sounds good guys. been keeping an eye on cfs and ht. i very well may hit one of the other tribs if i make it up. have friends hitting vermillion on saturday so if they do well that might be the plan for sunday. i'll have to do a bit of research to figure out best access if i end up in the rocky or grand. i lived near the grand for years but never fished for steelhead when i was up there.


----------



## dealm9

Fished at Chagrin River Park the past two days in the evening after work. Gotten skunked both times and haven't seen anyone else catch anything either

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdogs444

dealm9 - I went yesterday evening and this morning. same outcome. great water conditions, but saw nothing.


----------



## Tbucketer

I fished Boracs on Wednesday morning-  nada. Moved up to the soccer fields- nada. Didn't see anyone catching while I was there. Need more cool rain to get them moving.


----------



## dealm9

Clouds today look promising. Thinking of fishing the chagrin after the browns game. Thinking of trying chagrin river park area again but would be open to something more upstream. Anyone have any luck yet in the chagrin and if so, where? Open to suggestions


----------



## KTkiff

I know a guy who was smallie fishing WAY upstream on another stocked trib (you wouldn't believe how far up), and he caught two. I'm talking 25 miles from the lake.


----------



## TheUkrainian

I'll probably head out after work today, down near Mayfield.


----------



## mdogs444

Theres no water.....


----------



## TheUkrainian

I've actually had good luck out there when the water was low. Not necessarily steelhead, but I caught 2 20" smallies this summer when the flow was in the 50's and the water was super low. Just gotta find the right spots.


----------



## Osmerus

Was out yesterday. Saw one steel caught at first light down low and that was it for the day. I did manage some nice sized smallies up stream aways. Hopefully the forecasted rain for tomorrow actually produces some higher flows . We need it big time.


----------



## dealm9

That will rain last night brought in a decent amount of fish. Went at first light this morning and saw one fish jump 5 consecutive times. saw a couple more fish throughout the river near Chagrin River Park. the water was very clear still and had a good flow this morning. It is starting to get very muddy now.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

How's the chag looking right now. Think about getting some fishing I after work. The flow looks good on riverboss

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Looked good to me as I drove over it. I might head out tomorrow morning here by mayfield.


----------



## mdogs444

I got into a few after work in the N Reservation. Good flows, slightly stained. Swinging large intruders.


----------



## dealm9

Anyone catching any? Went out today and the Chang looked perfect but I got no action and didn't see one fish roll or anything. I saw a lot of people out today but I didn't see one hook up. I fished the chagrin River Park upstream from there and Todd fields and didn't see anything. I'm questioning wheher there are even fishable numbers in the river

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## arrowglide

what is the water clarity at


----------



## dealm9

Good. Around a foot is not morr

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

A foot if not more*

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## arrowglide

thanks heading up in am with 2 boys for there first time hoping they will hook one.they been hounding me to take them.got some new korkers that I,m wanting to try out.


----------



## mdogs444

I had a single hookup swinging yesterday morning at CRP, but lost it. Having better luck lately further upstream where there is less pressure. I dont think large numbers are in yet.


----------



## soukups

arrowglide said:


> thanks heading up in am with 2 boys for there first time hoping they will hook one.they been hounding me to take them.got some new korkers that I,m wanting to try out.


Any luck arrowglide?


----------



## arrowglide

started at first light numbers are low some rolling and hook 2 landed 1 fished 6 hours and they were playing very hard to get.need more rain and lower temps its close ! didn;t see much bait fish as i did 2 weeks ago


----------



## TheUkrainian

Were you closer to the Lake? Hopefully it rains this weekend. I'll be out of town, and hope to be able to get out a few times next week after work.


----------



## arrowglide

TheUkrainian said:


> Were you closer to the Lake? Hopefully it rains this weekend. I'll be out of town, and hope to be able to get out a few times next week after work.


 mid stream


----------



## KTkiff

Fished for about an hour in between appointments went 1 for 1, lower stretch, saw quite a few out for a Monday

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

Hopefully this weather will really get things going. The chagrin and grand should receive big runs of fish during this snow/rain. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

Might try chagrin for the first time. Is it worth it & where should i go? Nor asking for your honey hole just a general area.


----------



## fishaman1652

Chagrin is running high right now keep an eye on the gauge under the stickies tab it's called river flow rates or go to riverboss.com but it might fish Sunday or possibly Saturday afternoon it all depends on how much precipitation we get. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheUkrainian

I'd recommend the metroparks. Several spots between Wilson mills Rd and squires castle. Less crowded than Daniels or chagrin river park

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zielinskim

anyone go by the polo fields or have luck there? I went yesterday and got nothing.


----------



## dealm9

Howbisbrhe river. I haven't tried it yet since being blown out but I am getting anxious. Thinking of going tomorrow. The flow should be perfect and I am hoping that last rain/snow got things rolling a bit more. The warm temps this week should really get them coming in from the lake

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

Sorry haha. The first words in the first sentence are how is the river

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stickman

river is in great shape fished all afternoon down low and not a bite.


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Fished low today. River color and flow were perfect. Hooked 7. Get the feeling there aren't that many in the chag right now at least not low. Most fish were bright one was very dark and fought more like a largemouth bass. Nice day overall.


----------



## jhuds11

zielinskim said:


> anyone go by the polo fields or have luck there? I went yesterday and got nothing.


I went there yesterday. Saw nothing and caught nothing. I don't think they are up that far yet.


----------



## TheUkrainian

They might not be. There's 1 or 2 waterfalls in the N. Chagrin Reservation (around Moreland Hills/Hunting valley) that are about 10 or so feet tall. Don't think the water level has been high enough to make it easy for them to get past it. I'm hoping to get some free time this week to go out to my usual spots in the North reservation.


----------



## dealm9

Anyone catching any? Thinking about trying by Todd field after work

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Those small waterfalls are considered the South Chagrin. I was mid river today and got 4 in about an hour and a half.





Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dealm9

Awesome! Good to hear. What setup were you using

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

One on a jig, other 3 on a minnow.


----------



## SmittyN330

Great catch!


----------



## Osmerus

Same here on Monday. No fish caught and did not see anything caught from down low in Willoughby to up high in Will Hills. I covered alot of water. Everyone I talked to was puzzled, but its still early. I did better the previous weeks. Sure fish were caught the conditions seemed perfect. I did skip a big section of river through Willoughby from just below Todd to above Daniels.

The fishing will only get better.


----------



## Hookjaw

Does anyone know if the fish make it past the dam at The Kirtland Country Club?


----------



## TheUkrainian

They get down to the waterfalls in chagrin falls. Unless someone was to catch one and release it above the falls. Haha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jhuds11

The Chagrin looked great yesterday. Fished for a couple of hours till dark near Squires Castle. Saw and caught nothing. Maybe the water is too cold???


----------



## kapposgd

I went Monday and Tuesday going 2-3 plus a hit I missed. The river conditions have been great its just too early, and the north wind we had blowing in while the river was in prime running condition didn't help things. We don't get good numbers of manistees until mid December, but they should start showing up in better numbers by mid November. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I remember when I just bought a fly rod about 2 years ago...casting into the wind was NOT fun at all. haha.


----------



## kapposgd

North wind especially, and east or west winds for that matter, aren't good because fish will run in greater numbers during a south wind. The reason is because a south wind blows the river water in our tribs out into the lake. Steelhead can smell the difference between river and lake water - they can even smell the difference between the river they imprinted on as a smolt and other rivers. Each river has a unique scent. So a north wind keeping all the river water close to the lake shore equates to less steelhead out in the lake locating the river, and less of a run despite optimal water levels 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I knew they had a hell of a sense of smell, but lots of great info there kapp. Thanks for that.


----------



## KTkiff

jhuds11 said:


> The Chagrin looked great yesterday. Fished for a couple of hours till dark near Squires Castle. Saw and caught nothing. Maybe the water is too cold???


The colder the better!


----------



## dealm9

This rain has chrome written all over it. Might try fishing during the rain today. The chag looks great right now and I always seem to have the best luck when the river is on the rise

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

I'd be careful if you do go out. Gates Mills is in a wind advisory with winds gusting to over 50mph. I've almost gotten knocked in the head with a branch of a calm day...lol


----------



## dealm9

TheUkrainian said:


> I'd be careful if you do go out. Gates Mills is in a wind advisory with winds gusting to over 50mph. I've almost gotten knocked in the head with a branch of a calm day...lol


Thanks. Yea I worked outside today and just finished up and it was getting pretty windy. I just think of it as less people will be out there bit I will be careful. I am going to be down stream trying to get the chrome just coming in

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishaman1652

How's the chagrin look today is it even possible to fish?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheUkrainian

Blown out. It rain ALL day here yesterday. River was almost at 4000, but it's dropping fast. Sitting around 1200 this morning. I hear the rock is in good shape though. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53

And it's MUDDY right now tomorrow will be prime I bet


----------



## dealm9

I was just at gully brook park and was wondering if the chagrin river watershed gets any steelies in it. I have fished the creeks of the grand but what about the creek and brooks of the chagrin? I feel like they might get a good amount of fish after a good blow out of the chagrin

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

dealm9 said:


> I was just at gully brook park and was wondering if the chagrin river watershed gets any steelies in it. I have fished the creeks of the grand but what about the creek and brooks of the chagrin? I feel like they might get a good amount of fish after a good blow out of the chagrin
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Any creek that a fish in able to get in would most likely have some strays


----------



## KTkiff

The feeder creeks to the Chagrin do get some fish, but they just aren't as big as the Grand creeks.


----------



## arrowglide

how about a heads up on clarity heading up tomarrow


----------



## rbsteele

Stopped by Todd's Field a little while ago. Flow was perfect, water a little stained. Tomorrow should be perfect.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Daylights savings time ending sucks. Still got half an hour of work left, and it's already getting dark...but on the bright side, I can go fishing before work.


----------



## arrowglide

thanks for the heads up


----------



## KTkiff

TheUkrainian said:


> Daylights savings time ending sucks. Still got half an hour of work left, and it's already getting dark...but on the bright side, I can go fishing before work.


Try fishing at night you will be suprised how good it can be.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian

Oh I know it can be good fishing, but I've never done it yet. Seems like it'd be a lot more relying on feel than sight.


----------



## jhuds11

Fished the North Chagrin this morning for about 2 hours. River looked great but I didn't catch anything. Tried 3 different kinds of egg patterns. The 3-4 other fishermen around me didn't land anything either.


----------



## ignantmike

hit the lower chagrin today.....river looked great.....however, not one nibble from jig and mag......3rd time out this year and nothing yet


----------



## Indybio72

Seems like the Chagrin is not so hot. Any ideas when it will pick up?


----------



## TheUkrainian

It's not much different from the Rock. You just gotta find the right spots. They say the further east you go, the better the fishing is...so technically the Chagrin should be better than the Rock.


----------



## Indybio72

I was just basing it off the forums here. Looks like people are starting to catch at the rock pretty well, but I havent seen the same results from the chagrin. I personally have fished both this year, but only one time each, and got nothing. :S


----------



## TheUkrainian

Well the Rocky River is MUCH more popular (look at the Rocky Chome thread...it's almost 60 pages!). so you'll get a lot more feedback there. It's also a huge stretch of public access, where the Chagrin has long stretches that aren't on park/public land. A ton of people seem to fish by Daniels Park and the few parks around it. It also depends on what you fish with. Something that works on the Rock might not work on the Chagrin. Granted I'm no expert, and guys like Kapp, SteelheadBob and others who are experienced fishermen could help you out more. 

Out of curiosity, where did you fish when you went on the Chagrin?


----------



## soukups

For what it's worth, the last two times I was in the Chagrin River Park area (yesterday the most recent) I've seen others pull in some steels while I got skunked.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Thought I'd post this email I got for people looking to buy leaders for their fly rods. I've bought a few from them, and they're really nice. Most of the leaders are between 6 and 7 bucks. A ton of variety too.


----------



## bassman56

I fished the lower stretches of the chagrin yesterday and landed 4 within 20 minutes. Nothing after that. Didn't see many caught at all. I used white brown trout eggs sacks. Here is the biggest one.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72

TheUkrainian said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you fish when you went on the Chagrin?


By the polo fields but that was probably too far south at the time.


----------



## soukups

the good: went on my lunch break to a spot in N Chagrin- tried jig and mag for about 20 minutes with no luck.... Swithched to an all sliver lil cleo spoon and bam... got one on the first cast. 

the bad: because I was just killing time on a lunch break i didnt bring a net and had to pull it up an 8 ft wall... and when i tried. snap. no fish, no picture. 

I was wondering if any steels made thier way down this far but it looks like they did.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Yeah, Wilson Mills isn't the best place to fish if you don't have a net (assuming that's where you were). I actually live really close to there (Mayfield/SOM). There are some pretty good spots between there and the Mayfield Rd bridge. It's a bit of a hike though, so lunchtime fishing probably won't give you much time. 

Indy - from my experiences (hiking and fishing along both rivers), the Chagrin has a lot more elevation change and really shallow sections that require a good amount of rain. There is also a set of pretty big waterfalls in the S. Chagrin Reservation, but they're south of the Polo Field. I'm not sure it's rained enough for them to get past that yet (the ones by Squaw Rock), but north of that should have steelhead in the river.


----------



## soukups

Bingo Ukrainian... Lesson learned. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Indybio72

Well I was hoping to get out tomorrow, not sure now due to the rain.


----------



## mykiss78

Indybio72 said:


> Well I was hoping to get out tomorrow, not sure now due to the rain.


Me too especially having two exams this week


----------



## TheUkrainian

If the rain holds off, or just rains a little bit, it should be fishable by Saturday or Sunday. I'm hoping to go out one of those days since I have a bit of a chill weekend.


----------



## creekcrawler

Hmmm. Get ready to battle many, many leaves this weekend.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Rod in one hand, rake in the other.


----------



## mykiss78

TheUkrainian said:


> Rod in one hand, rake in the other.


I'm bringing my leaf blower


----------



## TheUkrainian

Are there any areas where I can park my car right by the water? I can back it up, put a brick on the accelerator and let my dual 4.5" exhaust do the rest. lol.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Well, it didn't rain too much, and the flow is in the mid 700's and dropping. Hoping to head out tomorrow mid day towards the evening. If not then, hopefully Sunday at some point.


----------



## ballast

Going in the am, only chance I can go.I'm rolling eggs, need a fish in suffering here!!! Going to hit the 82 bridge on the way back.


----------



## ballast

Learned a few things today, saw some fish. Might go again in the morning.


----------

